# Recoil or Pharaoh? (or something else even)



## GMacDiggity (19/10/16)

Hey everyone, 

Not sure if this is the spot for this thread, if not happy to move it.

I'm looking at getting a new RDA/RDTA for a great flavour setup.

I've got an Aeolus Lite so I'm feeling like that is pretty similar to a Recoil. But looking at both the Recoil and Pharaoh as options. Has anyone tried both and can give some input? Also if there are any other options you think are better that would be great to hear too! Really want to get something that will last and just be solid so I can stop being disappointed with sub-par products.

Thanks!


----------



## blujeenz (19/10/16)

GMacDiggity said:


> Really want to get something that will last and just be solid so I can stop being disappointed with sub-par products.


@Mustrum Ridcully has one(Recoil) and did a small review...looks like a real quality piece, but one is always hunting nirvana, so perhaps something different will float your boat.

15 min reviews did a comparison between the Recoil and Pharoh, he reckons both are equally good but tended to the Pharoh by a small margin.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## GMacDiggity (19/10/16)

@blujeenz Ya i saw that one, stopped me from confirming a cart with the Pharaoh in it.

Ya guess there is nothing perfect (yet), maybe my wallet will need to pony up and I can see what works best for me. If that does happen I'll be sure to post something on it!


----------



## PsyCLown (19/10/16)

I also have an Aeolus Lite and love it!

I have ordered a Pharaoh which should arrive next month sometime most likely. I decided on the Pharaoh as opposed to the Recoil mainly due to price and the build deck on the pharaoh has me intrigued.

That being said, I have heard more great things regarding flavour from the Recoil compared to the pharaoh. I have yet to try either of them though.
I fear the recoil might be a bit small when it comes to build deck and the size of your coils etc.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## GMacDiggity (19/10/16)

PsyCLown said:


> I also have an Aeolus Lite and love it!
> 
> I have ordered a Pharaoh which should arrive next month sometime most likely. I decided on the Pharaoh as opposed to the Recoil mainly due to price and the build deck on the pharaoh has me intrigued.
> 
> ...



Ya think thats a good point on the Recoil deck, also can't see it being leaps and bounds ahead of the Aeolus, that thing is really pretty great!

Ya, that deck does look like a treat for building. Like the idea of one big coil rather than dealing with dual coils in a cramped space! I hope you enjoy the Pharaoh! Think I'm gonna pull the trigger on one and see what its like!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PsyCLown (19/10/16)

GMacDiggity said:


> Ya think thats a good point on the Recoil deck, also can't see it being leaps and bounds ahead of the Aeolus, that thing is really pretty great!
> 
> Ya, that deck does look like a treat for building. Like the idea of one big coil rather than dealing with dual coils in a cramped space! I hope you enjoy the Pharaoh! Think I'm gonna pull the trigger on one and see what its like!


I have started running single coils in Aeolus and I much prefer it actually. 

Flavour is soo much better! I leave the airflow open fully on both sides and am currently using the comp tip. 

I have a fused Clapton (was a rod) with I think 6 wraps in there. Comes out at 0.7 ohms and has an amazing vape between 40 and 45w. 
I had to have a 2.5mm ID as 3mm just doesn't fit properly. 

Chucks clouds and the flavour, my Oh my! With two of them, it just doesn't work well. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## GMacDiggity (19/10/16)

PsyCLown said:


> I have started running single coils in Aeolus and I much prefer it actually.
> 
> Flavour is soo much better! I leave the airflow open fully on both sides and am currently using the comp tip.
> 
> ...



Ya I had a dabble with single coil setup. I had actually put a bunch of cotton into one of the airvents so that it was a single airflow. Worked really well and the flavour was top notch! Can recommend giving that a go if you are after a single coil setup. Haven't used the other cap yet, may give it a go though. The metal one can get quite toasty with duals in there! 

Ya setting up dual coils in it is a nightmare! Got a 2.5mm spaced SS build in at the moment and its doing a fine job! Just put them high up there and it works very nicely


----------



## Karel (19/10/16)

I have a Pharaoh. And I must say, I enjoy it dearly!!! I love the fact that I can get about 30 - 40 hits before adding juice. But the most awesome part is the building deck. The screws are really good, you don't fear stripping them the whole time like with some other decks. And the way it clamps the wire... Wow, you don't struggle to clamp down the wire at all, and it is easy to fit is 1 or 2 coils. It is working lekker. I am happy! And the other nice part is, I don't struggle with leaks at all too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (19/10/16)

Perfection DOES exist. It is called the Twisted Messes Squared. Look I am a total snob. Will put a pic to prove it. But the two best drippers on this planet are the TM2 and Phenotype L. No compromize between clouds and flavor. Most killer build deck and posts of all time. I own 2 and want more. Goon... Recoil... Kennedy... all weeping in the corner screaming for Mommy. Out of my collection I will probably almost kill to keep the TM2's 

Trust me if the field is open to you, a TM2. Period. Not the Lite either proper stainless steel TM2. Also not the 25mm. 

Close second is Phenotype L not the LS the Phenotype L. You find some let me know I am dying for a Phenotype.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (19/10/16)

GMacDiggity said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Not sure if this is the spot for this thread, if not happy to move it.
> 
> ...


Recoil is a nice atty. Flavour on it is good but not necessarily better than some of the other top atties.

The build deck is tiny so if you're looking to put some biggish builds in it then you'll struggle for space. 

Haven't even touched the pharaoh so can't comment on that. 

I'm gonna throw a spanner into the works and say you should try the limitless plus  it's dripper type flavour and clouds with the bonus of juice capacity.

Plus it does both single and dual coil and there's plenty room for building.

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## PsyCLown (19/10/16)

Yiannaki said:


> Recoil is a nice atty. Flavour on it is good but not necessarily better than some of the other top atties.
> 
> The build deck is tiny so if you're looking to put some biggish builds in it then you'll struggle for space.
> 
> ...



I am just going to say that my experience with the RDTA Plus sucked. Although to be fair I tried it in single coil mode only.
The flavour was muted, this was with both the provided clapton coils as well as some which I took out of my Aeolus Lite.
I disliked how thin the cap was, felt as if I might bend it if I were a bit rough with it.

It might be great with dual coils though, it does have a rather large chamber.


----------



## arbdullah (19/10/16)

PsyCLown said:


> I have started running single coils in Aeolus and I much prefer it actually.
> 
> Flavour is soo much better! I leave the airflow open fully on both sides and am currently using the comp tip.
> 
> ...


Doesn't that get a bit airy?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PsyCLown (19/10/16)

arbdullah said:


> Doesn't that get a bit airy?


Nah, not actually. At first I thought it would but then I tried it, expecting to use some tape to cover the one sides airhole but I actually really like the vape it provides!


----------



## arbdullah (19/10/16)

PsyCLown said:


> Nah, not actually. At first I thought it would but then I tried it, expecting to use some tape to cover the one sides airhole but I actually really like the vape it provides!


Shot. Looking forward to giving that a try.


----------



## PsyCLown (19/10/16)

arbdullah said:


> Shot. Looking forward to giving that a try.


You might need to bump up the wattage a bit, but play with it and see how it is. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tai (19/10/16)

The Pharaoh is great for tinkering and building on but if you are a fkavour chaser, i think you'll do better elsewhere. TM2 is fantastic. Dont own one but have used it. Pheno is amazing but she wants propper coils and 70w and up. Not tried a recoil, keen to give one a go. Aeolus lite is great value and a keeper.

I think everyone needs at least 2 or 3 different kinds of setups that they are happy with - different builds for different juices. As good as one setup might be, after a while you get used to it - and therein lies the problem. 

If i was in your shoes, id probably go TM2 bud. Maybe @VapeSnow can share some thoughts

Cheers


----------



## GMacDiggity (20/10/16)

Thanks for all of the input guys!! Really appreciate it!

Decided to go for a Pharaoh to put some big builds into and see what it does. Just interested in that design!

And then after looking for some nice clapton I talked myself into getting a Petri... so think that should solve the problem of flavour! And if it doesn't then I'm at a loss! Did find some great wire at https://www.throatpunch.co.za/collections/wick-wire. Got a some flat clapton to put into the Pharaoh! Interesting looking stuff!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spydro (20/10/16)

Didn't like the Pharaoh so it's out of service. The Avocado's have never failed to please, have always got it done for me.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## GMacDiggity (20/10/16)

Spydro said:


> Didn't like the Pharaoh so it's out of service. The Avocado's have never failed to please, have always got it done for me.



Seems like you have definitely found the one that works for you!! Any even keeping the colour scheme consistent on the mods! Very nice!

Hopefully it floats my boat, if not I'll at least be able to find joy in the Petri I am sure! Was gonna go for an Avo but then just seemed as if they were one helluva hassle to wick and all. Glad you love them!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro (20/10/16)

GMacDiggity said:


> Seems like you have definitely found the one that works for you!! Any even keeping the colour scheme consistent on the mods! Very nice!
> 
> Hopefully it floats my boat, if not I'll at least be able to find joy in the Petri I am sure! Was gonna go for an Avo but then just seemed as if they were one helluva hassle to wick and all. Glad you love them!



Some folks like the Pharaoh, but it didn't win me over at all. An Avo is not hard at all to short wick (how I do mine). Another possibility would be a Serpent Mini 22 or 25. I have a 22 and two 25's, consider them way better than the Pharaoh (but not a good as the Avo's).

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GMacDiggity (20/10/16)

Spydro said:


> Some folks like the Pharaoh, but it didn't win me over at all. An Avo is not hard at all to short wick (how I do mine). Another possibility would be a Serpent Mini 22 or 25. I have a 22 and two 25's, consider them way better than the Pharaoh (but not a good as the Avo's).



Ya can only agree on the Serpent Minis, got 2 22's and they are really great! Put a clapton in one yesterday and it is really putting some good dense vapour out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro (20/10/16)

GMacDiggity said:


> Ya can only agree on the Serpent Minis, got 2 22's and they are really great! Put a clapton in one yesterday and it is really putting some good dense vapour out



I seldom run single coils, and that's mainly why the 22 takes a back seat to the 25's. But I mixed up some joose just for the 22 and it's doing OK.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (20/10/16)

You just spent 2k on what a TM2 could cover for 950.


----------



## Clouds4Days (20/10/16)

I agree with you @Spydro I have bought and sold alot of gear since i started vaping end of December and since ive bought my Avo i dont think i have found a better RDTA/RTA
A RDA for me always has the best flavour but the Avo 24 comes pretty dam close to a RDA.


----------



## Keyaam (20/10/16)

Buy a goon 24. Its versatile. Easy to build. Flavor is top notch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KZOR (20/10/16)

Keyaam said:


> Buy a goon 24. Its versatile. Easy to build. Flavor is top notch


Have to agree with this ...... been vaping it non-stop since I purchased it and it does not disappoint.

Waiting to get a TM24 then I will do a descent test using exact same builds and wicking between the Sapor 25mm , TM24, Goon 24 and the Petri 22.

Tried the Phenotype vs Goon but preferred the Goon.

Sold the pharoah after a week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

